# Black Creek - Crappie



## FishWalton

Nicest day in a long time. Warm, cloud cover, and the crappie were biting. Ended up with 28 crappie and 4 keeper bass. Caught the bass with crappie minnows on #6 and #8 hooks.


----------



## fishn4fun

That's a nice mess right there. I haven't been crappie fishing I. Prolly 15 years


----------



## auguy7777

I guess I'm gonna give up trying for crappie at Escambia and Yellow and just head over to Black Creek. Bet those will taste good. Good catch.


----------



## DMC

Man those are nice. I hope you don't catch them all before I get to go.


----------



## FishWalton

This is my first year chasing crappie. So far it's been pretty good. I'm learning of other spots guys are telling me about off the Choctawhatchee River. but you have to go there and look for them. Big territory to cover. 
Incidentaly, I had a first timer with me but he did not have a good beginners day catching. We were hoping for a limit each but they shut down after a couple of hours. We lost maybe half dozen good ones and released 8 or 10 smallies.
Right now most guys are after speckled trout around the mouth of our several rivers. They say this is the best year in many years for specks.


----------



## jstblsd

Such a beautiful picture! Good job!


----------



## pole squeezer

Git er done! Great mess of fish. Nice bass. Up here in Ohio, you'd have a bunch of fellas mad at you for not releasing the bass. Those 3-4 pounders you have are almost trophies to the fishermen up in this part of the country. lol.


----------



## CatHunter

HE scores again!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton

Pirate Ed: For some reason the link in email notification of your message is not working correctly. Anyway, almost got skunked today. Tried a new place for crappie. Started off launching at "Lost Lake", Tilley Landing. Got to the entry to lake and it was blocked with trash and passageway had filled up with sand. Only about 3 inches of water and the river is at about 7 feet. River will have to get much higher for enough water to run through the lake and open the passage or a half stick of dynamite would do the trick. <g> My buddy had to hook to boat trailer with his pickup to get the boat out of the water. Launch in fair condition but the low water made the angle crazy and my CRV would not pull it over the hump. I figured we might clean house with warmouth and hopefully crappie. Caught zilch in the little stream by the boat ramp.
So loaded up and went to Dead River. Now about 10:30. Beautiful day but windy. Fished until 1:30 PM. One short bass and 2 jackfish on crappie minnows. This was new territory for me looking for crappie although have caught plenty of warmouth and bream there before. 
Back at the landing we gave the jacks to some campers who have been there since hunting season opened. They will use the jacks for catfish bait. They told us of two crappie holes. Unknowingly we fished right near one but obviously did not hit. They reported a boat came in about an hour before us and were loaded with crappie from one of the holes. So, next trip will be back to Dead River to see if we can hit. 
End of report.............


----------



## -WiRtH-

Yum!


----------



## tyler0421

how are you fishing for them? deepwater? what kind of rig are you using? Any bream being caught?


----------



## FishWalton

Yesterday we were in 14-15 of water I believe it was and fishing about 8 to 10 ft deep. Used jigs, jig with minnow, and just a minnow with bobber. All three worked but jig and jig and minnow seemed to catch larger fish.


----------



## FishWalton

Forgot to reply on bream, they have been few and far between since I'm fishing mostly with minnows. Did fish a few worms yesterday trying to connect with shellcrack but no dice. However, I'm seeing some nice catches of bream are being posted. Winter fishing is new to me so I'm learning cold water ways.


----------



## The Barb

Great Catch,for a minute I thought you was talking about the black creek over here off Mulat and Avolon,caught bream in deep holes this time of year and bass in the black creek off Mulat bayou,but really nice job,got me fish hungry,sorry for spelling...


----------



## FishWalton

Duplicate names of places can get confusing if it is not specific.
The River over here is running very high right now. I'm not highwater experienced so this crimps my style. Made a short run yesterday afternoon just to look at the river. Fished a known crappie hole and got only one bite in 45 minutes. The trip was more to look at the river adn swamp to see what 9 ft water looked like. Was not seriously fishing. People fish high water and do well, but they have a lot of experience.


----------



## FishWalton

The river is still up there so gave the creek a try today with my Kansas friend. Creek Looked to be down about a foot, most likely low tide. The bite was very slow and very light. Water temp 47. Fished about 4 hours. 7 crappie, 3 bream. 6 warmouth, but not a bragging fish in the bunch. Tossed maybe 8 or 10. Anyway, those kept will be on the dinner table tomorrow. 
The river will be down about 1.5 by Friday. Still too high for me, but may go anyway and work the swamp lakes off the main river.


----------



## CatHunter

I did the same thing today as well i took a run up the river just to look around i tried a few spots but no bites..the water was flowing really fast and brown, water temp was 46.8 over here not favorable conditions for fishing, better luck this weekend...At least u caught some thing walton:thumbsup: Ill hitt escambia river again when its 6 feet and the water temp is 56


----------

